# Some advice for potential candidates



## Ayrsayle (9 Jun 2012)

It's been mentioned many times by those with more experience then I have, but I wanted to toss out a few insights I'd picked up from my first six months in that I certainly didn't know walking through the doors of St.Jean. I'm part way through phase three of my training (Infantry Officer) and while I am by no means knowledgeable I've picked up a few bits of information here and there.

First of all, regarding this site:

This site is an amazing resource until you abuse it - This site is an exceptional source of information on a system which is more then a little confusing to the average person. Most of the members are patient, knowledgeable, and willing to tolerate a limited amount of "what about X or Y". There are a few expectations however: See if anyone else has asked your question already, be willing to read more then you post, and remember that many of the members have many more years in the system then you do. They are answering your questions for your benefit - even if you aren't getting the answer you wanted to hear. 

If you want to be treated professionally, be professional - If you want people to take you seriously, take the time to present yourself well. Use Spell Check, do your research, and be respectful. Facts and opinions are occasionally similar but often very different things - consider very carefully before you push opinions as "fact". While this may be a forum, it has rules and expectations of those who wish to use it. Take the time to read the rules and listen carefully when a staff member starts commenting on your post in "Staff mode".

Regarding Training:

Patience - Everyone wants to know RIGHT NOW if they've been accepted or not. You might as well start working patience because nothing changes even once you are in the training system. It's a big system, even if all you currently see is the recruiting office - lots of working parts that do not always work in perfect sync. Even when everything goes "smoothly" there is still enough patience needed.

Life will never be fair - If you come into the military expecting things to always be "fair", you will be in for a rude awakening. You will never be treated unjustly, but treating everyone "equally" is a very time consuming task - accept there will be lots of crappy experiences in your training period where you will feel that you were treated unfairly. Training is a period of time where those who know (your staff) are trying to figure out if you have what it takes to be a soldier - and a large part of being a soldier is doing what needs to be done irregardless of how fair that might be. 

Your Staff will be professional, but not Civilian Professional - This one catches a few recruits by surprise (ties in with the previous). You will be trained to be a soldier first, a "professional" second. I've had a few questionable staff, and I've had many exceptional ones - You're not likely to get much praise during training and when you (or your group) make mistakes you will be "counseled" as to your failings. Your Staff's job is to create soldiers, not be nice to you - if you disagree with their methods remember they've been through similar (or worse) and lived to teach you about it.

Learn from Experience: You will not always have experienced teachers, but you will always have a teacher with experience. Focus more on what they are trying to teach you then their methods. 

If they ask if you like camping - It is a horrible, horrible lie. There is camping, and there is field exercises - VERY distant cousins.

If you are joining the Combat Arms (and most likely any military trade) the key element any potential candidate needs to have is mental fortitude. I've seen fit people, intelligent people fail training where far "weaker" candidates have grown and excelled. I'd take a weaker candidate who was ready to run until he'd puke over the fit guy who fell apart at the first sign of stress. Mental fortitude is a tricky thing to evaluate before you start needing to use it however - and it will be tested extensively during your training (in ways you might not have ever expected). You will rarely be "tested" when you are at your best, but you will always be tested when you are at your worst.

Things get easier, sort of - Our society likes to take people on face value before you prove anything. The military operates in reverse: you get respect when you've earned it and that takes time. Lots of Candidates think "I've done X" or "I've been nothing but hard working, etc" and therefore expect to have that respect given to them. My quality of life has certainly gotten better since my first few weeks in St.Jean, but what is expected of me has also changed. You will never be treated uniquely from your peers while in training - it undermines the process of "team-building". I'd argue that by making everyone miserable it actually increases how well the team will function together. 

You will have no time - Especially for the first part of your training, you will have VERY little time to take care of anything outside of your training. Get your finances in order, set up prepayment of bills, etc. As I progress through the system I have less direct supervision (no one goes over my room with a fine tooth comb anymore) but more work - Some days I don't sleep or sleep very little trying to meet the requirements of training. I've been days and occasionally weeks before I can have more then a few minutes talking with my wife. It is difficult, but part of the process.

Keep your family in the loop and be sympathetic - Your family is one of the greatest resources available to you - but they will likely not have any idea what your life is actually like. Make sure to explain the kinds of demands that are expected of you - and that most of your life is out of your control. I joined already married and training has certainly put a strain on the relationship - but my wife is also one of my largest supports. Remember they are giving up almost as much as you are when you join.

Avoid being an administrative burden - Despite everything you've been told growing up, you are not "special" in the military's eyes. While there are some exceptions to the rule (religious concerns, dietary concerns, etc) by and large you'll be expected to live with whatever your peers are also living with. Trying to get out of this puts a very large target on your back from your peers and staff alike. Know the difference between being hurt, and being injured: one will heal, the other is only going to get worse.  

Be ready to answer questions - Most Civilians have little military exposure and either have lots of questions or lots of assumptions. Try and explain why your job is one you love. Most think the military is what they see in movies or the news - neither of which are particularly accurate.

I'll likely keep adding to this thread from time to time. Feel free to chime in if you wanted to add something.


----------



## Sythen (9 Jun 2012)

> Use Spell Check



CTRL-F solider
CTRL-F soldier


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Jun 2012)

(laughs) was pretty tired writing this up - thanks for the edit.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jun 2012)

Great thread!  Glad to hear things are going well for you?  

How much training do you have left now?


----------



## RyaeC (11 Jun 2012)

This is a very useful thread! I am going to BMQ, coming up this July, The part about family hit home. I thank you for the advice for potential candidates. 

How far along are you? Enjoying your experience so far?


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 Jun 2012)

Around half way, on Phase 3 out of 4.  Hard to really answer if I am "Enjoying" the experience, but I am certainly fulfilled and challenged daily by it.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (12 Jun 2012)

What a great post!  Very well written, very enjoyable to read!!!
Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## estoguy (13 Jun 2012)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Around half way, on Phase 3 out of 4.  Hard to really answer if I am "Enjoying" the experience, but I am certainly fulfilled and challenged daily by it.



Phase 3 = DP 1.1, right?


----------



## jemcgrg (18 Jun 2012)

Just an edit suggestion. Irregardless=regardless.


----------



## DeEmEn (16 Jul 2012)

It's a good thread. All the tips that he provided are true.


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Aug 2012)

Always be ready to copy - Always have on your person at least one note pad, and two (blue) pens. While this is easy to do in normal Garrison situations, keeping pens and paper serviceable in the field gets a little more tricky. On your person does not mean in a bag or jacket - it means in your breast pocket so that you always have it available. It is usually the exact moment you have nothing to write on that important info comes your way.

Waterproofing everything is key - You never know how much you appreciate dry clothing until it is not. Zip lock bags, Garbage bags, using your bivy bag.... there are all kinds of ways to do it, but make sure that before you pack up into the field that all your stored items are waterproof. Ignore weather reports - always expect it will rain (or melt). Keep a set of clothing for your downtime dry and change back into the wet clothing before you head back out into the rain.

Besides your head, your most important body part is your feet - especially for those of us in the combat arms, your feet in the early days are your primary method of transport. Dry socks, alongside the issued Goretex socks, have saved my feet on numerous occasions where my peers endured early stages of trench foot. I try and pack at least one pair of socks for each day in the field - ill cut out shirts and underwear before I leave socks behind. Foot Powder also becomes your best friend - invest in some medicated bottles and apply BEFORE your feet start sweating as well as after. Let your feet air out whenever you have the opportunity.


----------



## Tollis (19 Aug 2012)

Some great advice all of its true.  Take care of your feet and stay dry and the field is a cake walk.  End up with messed up feet and wet clothes your miserable and cold.

 Another tip I cant stress enough to new recruits is *Don't sleep in your clothes at night*.  It will seem like a faster way to get ready during stand-tos, or a way to keep warmer on cold night but your body sweats at night and your clothes will become damp.  I've seen people kicked off course because they suffered Hypothermia from damp clothes.  On top of being damp and miserable and cold your sleeping bag works better when your stripped down, Go to bed in your underwear nothing more and you will be warmer then if you were fully clothed.  Put your clothes somewhere they can dry not on the ground, safety pins work great to pin stuff up in the tents and you can get a box of 200 at the dollar store.


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 Feb 2013)

Not sure if it counts as advice, but it is a funny story nonetheless.

Nearing the end of my IODP 1.1, my platoon was occupying a defensive position and I had the luck of being the C9 machine gunner as another candidate had just been called into the breach to lead for the night. This was on day 7-8 of almost no sleep, poor conditions, etc. We had been "attacked" relentlessly most of the night by the enemy force, and after the 4th attack I was absolutely exhausted and took up my position in the reserve trench behind the HQ trench. I had just settled in when the Course O came by and "politely" asked if I knew what was wrong with my weapon. In my sleep deprived state I did a weapon check, confirmed my weapon was on safe, then looked at him confused. One of my instructors watched the exchange and came barreling down the line, kicking my machine gun from my hands. 

"What the H*** are you doing?"
"Taking up a firing position, Sir!"
"And what the F*** do you think you are going to shoot?"

As he started yelling my fault became pretty obvious - I had been pointing my machine gun towards the edge of the HQ trench. My horror quickly turned to being downright pissed off with myself and calling myself an idiot, this reaction seemed to inflame my instructor even more. I attempted to let him know I understood where I had screwed up, with little good coming from it.

"I don't think you have a godd*** clue what the H*** you are doing, Shut up and listen"

I tried to comply, saying next to nothing for the 2 minute jacking. When he finished he proceeded to glare at me - I panicked, not entirely sure what I should do at this point, be silent or acknowledge. As we stared at each other for a few moments, I let out a "Understood Sir!" a few moments to late. Needless to say, it ultimately resulted in a performance Chit - for having a bad attitude, rather then a poor placement of my weapon. At least my buddies had a good laugh at the fact that my only Chit for the course was for attitude (I'm a pretty mild mannered, respectful person - which made it all the more hilarious).

Moral of the story? No matter how hard you try you WILL do something wrong in the eyes of your instructors/superiors. It's usually in your best interest to try and see the spirit of the "corrective" methods rather then get hung up on if it was "right" or not. Take the lumps and learn from them, even if it is to learn what you yourself should not do when in a similar situation when the roles are reversed.


----------

